# 6” Grinder Wheels



## Rhyolith (17 Nov 2017)

I am looking for 6” bench grinder wheels. There are plenty of cheap ones on ebay (Draper and sivlerline), but I wondered if anyone knows a local British manufacture I could support? Seems like something that might still be made by someone in the UK.


----------



## bourbon (17 Nov 2017)

I think you will be very lucky to find a UK manufacturer


----------



## Retire2004 (17 Nov 2017)

NORTON were for years acknowledged as one of the "Industry Standard" suppliers in the UK


----------



## Cheshirechappie (2 Dec 2017)

Try Abtec. They're in Cambridgeshire, so fairly local to you! They've got a pretty extensive range, too.

https://www.abtec4abrasives.com/


----------



## AES (3 Dec 2017)

+1 for Abtec. I've never bought grinding wheels from them, but quite often abrasive belts & discs, and their service and prices are good. No idea where their stuff is manufactured though.

AES


----------



## RobCee (5 Dec 2017)

You could also try Buck & Hickman, they usually stock a wide range of Flexovit and Norton stones


----------



## sunnybob (5 Dec 2017)

Dont use the "S" word. i would be reluctant to stand near a"S" grinding wheel, going on the "quality" of their other products.


----------



## Rhyolith (6 Dec 2017)

sunnybob":3tmtxxxo said:


> Dont use the "S" word. i would be reluctant to stand near a"S" grinding wheel, going on the "quality" of their other products.


Silverline? If so I would tend to agree, one of the last grinder wheels I had from them was off centre :shock:


----------



## DTR (7 Dec 2017)

My bench grinder is a 5(ish) year old S*lverl*ne. I think the start cap has died as it will only start reluctantly after some persuasion.....

I also recommend Abtec for the wheels though.


----------

